# *pic heavy!* extremely cute?;)



## TrueDatxD (Sep 4, 2011)

Just some fun pics, enjoy!


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Very cute but OMG did you kidnap Roo?! Your hairless looks exactly like my hairless! What's your one's name?  

This is Roo! The doppelgänger!


----------



## TrueDatxD (Sep 4, 2011)

hahaha twins! i have not named her yet. I think Dolly would be a cute name


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I love the pictures!


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dolly would be adorable


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

wow..it is so cute,what it name? can you tell me?


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

So cute! I love the siamese


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

OHHH! I AM SQUEALING WITH DELIGht right NOW!!! I LUV UR HAIRLESS baby's! Too cute


Sent from my iPad using PG free
Got Rats?


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

They are all sooo adorable! But your hairless don't look like true hairless, looks like double Rex more (which are semi-hairless, very short Rex fur and they bald in different places all the time and tend to have more fuzz around their feet than the rest of them. Some have a little more hair than others and some bald more than others. They also have curly whiskers. In case anyone doesn't know about double Rex rats. They also don't need any special care like hairless rats do.) True hairless rats have no hair on their bodies at all, and normally don't have whiskers either.

This is Rarity. She is only 3 months old and hasn't got much of any bald patches yet. She seems to have more hair than yours. She was given to me as a gift from my father who mistakenly bought her at a pet store and they said they were hairless rats but they were uneducated and didn't know what they were talking about. Haha.








Anyway your rats are adorable though!!! Sooo cute! 


-Rats are my life-


----------



## TrueDatxD (Sep 4, 2011)

naw they were only about 2 months in that pic. theyve lost all their hair now.


----------



## aripatsim (Jul 26, 2012)

I absolutely LOVE that second to last picture!!


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

TrueDatxD said:


> naw they were only about 2 months in that pic. theyve lost all their hair now.


Oh okay. Yeah, they did look pretty young. Just wasn't sure, so I thought I would suggest maybe they could be DR.  I'm considering getting a hairless, but not sure about it yet. They are so cute!


-Rats are my life-


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww you lucky thing, the smeeze was beautiful! And I loved your hairless one  I wish I could take them all home  haha, no they are beautiful and they belong to you. Wish I could take home three or four of them or maybe ALL of them haha


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

A rainbow of rats. Nice pics.


----------

